

Overqualified to Work in Google - exim
http://www.nakov.com/blog/2007/12/27/overqualified-to-work-in-google/

======
debacle
Google's interview process seems contrived - as though they've drunk their own
kool-aid. Even the people that do get jobs there don't have very positive
things to say about their interview process.

------
willvarfar
The title seems much surer than the article about the actual reason...

